

Why I Don't Care If Microsoft Can Listen In On My Skype Calls - cfengine
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2012/07/27/why-i-dont-care-if-microsoft-can-listen-in-on-my-skype-calls/
Anyway, back to Skype: Here’s my question … what are you doing on Skype that would make someone want to pick your conversation out of the roughly 25 million Skype calls that are made each day? I suppose that anyone wearing a tin foil hat might assume that everyone’s calls are getting siphoned off to the likes of the NSA’s Utah “Data Center” where supercomputers using advanced voice recognition technology slice and dice every single utterance looking for anything and everything that could be used against anyone. That is, of course, utter bul … er, nonsense.
======
Nerdfest
There are lots of other ways to wiretap people, but most require a warrant, as
they should. Microsoft can just comply with their request. Time to move to a
SIP client that supports encryption (Jitsi.org).

------
kstenerud
"If you're not doing anything wrong, you have nothing to worry about."

The same, tired old argument. And the answer to that argument remains the
same: [http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-
if/127...](http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-if/127461/)

------
fredsanford
Why I should be writing for MSDN Magazine (If at all) would be a better title.

I expected better from Forbes.

